# Winter projects



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So ... now that the weather is cold ... what are you working on? 

Myself ... well... I working on getting last years wool worked up (washed, picked, carded and ready to spin) before we get ready to start all over again ... I have a plan (which never works out ) 

The plan is simple ... work on the wool Jan. thur June then come July start with the knitting ... LOL

But it never works out :dunno: 

Not sure why ??? Just the house, the garden and the critters (my job is all but gone) stands in my way, but I would not have it anyother way. :surrender: (LOL)

What are you working on ???


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Firewood is a never ending job. We still have corn and soybeans to pick and need to get a roof onto the one corn crib.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I still need to get this years seed corn off the cob. I just got the TINY LITTLE broccoli seed out of the pods this past week. Jason, you're right. Firewood seems like a never ending job. We have plenty for this winter but it's never too early do get started on next years supply. :gaah:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm taking a wood working class at the local highschool. It is aimed more at cabinetry and furniture. I will be making items for my vintage 1964 travel trailer, I am in the process of making it look like the inside of a boat. I am also working on the body of a 1947 Cj2A. We will be pulling it off the frame this week and getting it welded and painted up for spring. I also have been bird hunting and might try my hand at a little ice fishing. Then there's the honey do list around the house, we wont go there. I am also taking the winter to super organize my preps and equiptment. Ferbuary is the klondike derby with the scouts. There is alot more, as you can see I am busy:gaah:.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My project - pack up my house into lots of boxes and move to a new house that has way more storage-space and a workshop that is to die-for. My wood-working and metal-working projects will finally have a home that I can work in easily without making the inside of the house smell like burning metal, sliced-n-diced wood or paint .. :woohoo:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> My wood-working and metal-working projects will finally have a home that I can work in easily without making the inside of the house smell like burning metal, sliced-n-diced wood or paint ..


I want my house to smell like that all the time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, really...do they sell that smell in a can?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

One thing I learned - females like the scent of flowers. Females don't care for the scent of Tremclad or WD-40. :dunno:

I still don't understand females - there is no better scent than fresh WD-40


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> One thing I learned - females like the scent of flowers. Females don't care for the scent of Tremclad or WD-40. :dunno:
> 
> I still don't understand females - there is no better scent than fresh WD-40


I guess my wife of 32 years is the exception here, she loves the smell of Hoppes no. 9, she calls it 'gun perfume', pretty good huh. I put it behind my ears on 'special occasions'. :sssh:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My standard winter project is trying to keep warm!!! 

Other inside projects too: clean and re-lube all fishing reels, rods and tackle boxes. I’m a Tackle Ho which means I’m always one rod, reel or piece of terminal tackle short from having just the right amount.

Always nice to have clean and properly lubed firearms.

Poking through the seed collection in anticipation of spring.

Planning the vegetable garden layout for the year.

Poking around in the herb garden.

Creating the list of projects I need to complete before starting the garden.

Taking nice long naps on my days off.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

My Project is of course my eagle for one and also tring to get my workshop/garage/storage building refinished and just keep stocking up on fuel, water, and supplies. got the wife working on a plan for the garden, and looking for some rual property to fix up in to a B-O compound that will then be my summer project.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

kbamvakais said:


> My Project is of course my eagle for one and also tring to get my workshop/garage/storage building refinished and just keep stocking up on fuel, water, and supplies. got the wife working on a plan for the garden, and looking for some rual property to fix up in to a B-O compound that will then be my summer project.


Have you given any thought to the quake fault line along the Mississippi River? I would want a location miles away from that.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

yes i have, and yes i have thought about moving away but i realized nomatter where i go there will be thingsthat can kill us, if i go south theres the chance of the coast line rising and drowning,, go north and theres its too cold to grow anything and ill starve, go east or west and again the whole drowing thing again, not to mention there more populated which means more people to fight with over supplies. so i think ill be fine right here smack dab in the middle of the country. and if the earth desides to open up here the new madrid fault line is well more than 200 miles from where im at and i will just head to the great planes


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

kbamvakais - I am fairly north of you and I have no problems with the cold and winters and we have some great growing seasons around here. I can't grow oranges and grapefruits around here, but, our apples are amazing and I have been told that our wheat production is top-notch.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

then make room im headed ur way, lol i come bearing fuel (large amounts) water, medical supplies, weapons,dried/canned foods, and a AMC Eagle lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A short 12-hr drive will get you to Hamilton, ON which will has similar weather-patterns to Chicago and Detroit. Around Hamilton you will find lots of farms and cities to settle down in. A few days travel from Hamilton and you will be in my back-yard where I have the same weather-patterns as Montana. Helena, Montana is a great town and only 1500 miles to the west of your town.

I don't know if I would wanna live in a city that is close to 3-million people like you do - this city that I am in that is just over 1-million people is getting too big for me. When I moved here 20+ years ago there was only about 500,000 people ..


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

kbamvakais said:


> ...and a AMC Eagle lol


Hey... my father used to have an AMC Eagle wagon... limited edition. That thing was actually quite a nice car. He regrets selling it; it was in fantastic shape. Apparently the new owner took it to a major car show (GM/AMC/Jeep/etc), and our car took 2nd. 1st place went to an AMC that had lived in a garage and never seen a winter.

My winter projects include:
-drawing up plans for a chicken coop/goat shed
-raised bed veggie gardens
-cold-frames using some of the windows I've saved from the reno's on our house
-making some signs for the end of the driveway to advertise my Honey for sale. 
-organizing the basement, building shelves, working on sealing the crawlspace floor (moisture)

Spring is going to be very busy (and slightly expensive)... 
-gardens going in
-building chicken coop
-fixing the roof (poor design leads to ice-dams in one area... and the last roof job they didn't use ice&water gaurd)
-possible wood stove installation
-get the bees all setup for the summer


----------

